# You're kidding, right?



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm here at the airport in Denver right now. Waiting in the cell phone lot - to pick up DH. 
The windows are down because Muffin wanted to ride shotgun.
So I'm casting on some premie socks with some country playing on the radio when this nice cowboy dude - big cowboy hat, fancy boots, long horn buckle & all, walks over and and leans in the window next to Muffin and says:
"Mam, excuse me but if you're making socks for yourself you must have pretty tiny feet!"
Then he smiles, tips his hat and saunters away, leaving me laughing!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

how the heck did he know you where knitting socks?


----------



## stitchntime (Apr 27, 2013)

Bet he thought he was so clever! Oh well, laughs are always good...


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

You're very pretty and he was flirting.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh it's so good to laugh!......Muffin's gorgeous!....( we have one just like him here, called George)


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Gundi2 said:


> how the heck did he know you where knitting socks?


That's what I was wondering?!?! Maybe big cowboy dude is a knitter??


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

what a guy!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> You're very pretty and he was flirting.


 :thumbup: he was I am sure, cute


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Katsch said:


> :thumbup: he was I am sure, cute


He was a cowboy! Of course he's cute!


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Great story!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Katsch said:


> :thumbup: he was I am sure, cute


He sure sounds cute.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

too funny, I wonder if he knits or is married to a knitter! Adorable doggie you have!


----------



## mandymar (Feb 24, 2013)

lol


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Bet it made your day.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> He was a cowboy! Of course he's cute!


right on!! Have lived in ranching country for years...wondereful,down to earth people! thanks for sharing!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Not to rain on your parade but is that cozy secured with a seat belt? Don't want to have an accident with that sweet puppy of yours!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Casey47 said:


> You're very pretty and he was flirting.


I agree with you; hhmmm.... There's a pickup line for sure: AND original! DH better watch out! And all you single ladies out there better take note and start knitting in public 'cause it apparently draws the guys like flies!


----------



## Memum (Jan 14, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Oops...
I should have included one more picture - 
A completed bootie was sitting on the dashboard&#128516;
So I'm guessing he's not married to or a knitter himself....
Because any self respecting knitter KNOWS....
This Ain't NO SOCK!!!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> You're very pretty and he was flirting.


 :thumbup: We all need a little flirting sometimes.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Not to rain on your parade but is that cozy secured with a seat belt? Don't want to have an accident with that sweet puppy of yours!


Yup, right you are. We were parked in the cell phone waiting lot and I put her up in the front with me to wait. She's 16 and has no patience for seat belts etc, so while I'm driving I tuck her into her soft sided carrier and secure that on the back seat.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> You're very pretty and he was flirting.


Thank you for your kind words! But today would not have been the day I would have picked for a "flirt". Hair tucked into a baseball cap, no makeup, jeans & a t-shirt. I was house cleaning and didn't want to take the time to get "gussied up".


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Thank you for your kind words! But today would not have been the day I would have picked for a "flirt". Hair tucked into a baseball cap, no makeup, jeans & a t-shirt. I was house cleaning and didn't want to take the time to get "gussied up".


At least he's getting home before the weather gets bad! Can't believe they're saying snow for tomorrow! :hunf:


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> At least he's getting home before the weather gets bad! Can't believe they're saying snow for tomorrow! :hunf:


Ahhhhh....Spring in Colorado! I remember skiing in Aspen in early June when I was kid....back when dinosaurs roamed the earth!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Ahhhhh....Spring in Colorado! I remember skiing in Aspen in early June when I was kid....back when dinosaurs roamed the earth!


LOL....The year we moved here ('06) had snow on my birthday, 6-5! Love it or leave it. As we used to say in FL, if you don't like the weather wait 5 minutes, it'll change!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Gotta love those cowboys!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> Gotta love those cowboys!


Should have added, I cannot believe I married someone that cannot comfortably ride a horse to save his soul. Lucky horse that gets him, he usually walks into the wilderness leading it!


----------



## Memum (Jan 14, 2014)

Montana Gramma said:


> Should have added, I cannot believe I married someone that cannot comfortably ride a horse to save his soul. Lucky horse that gets him, he usually walks into the wilderness leading it!


LOL


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I wish you had thrown him in the trunk and sent him to me!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I was also knitting at the cell phone lot yesterday but no one stopped by! Of course I didn't have a cutie riding shotgun either!


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

That is a good one!!! Did ya leave DH and take the cowboy home with ya??? Muffin must be your cowboy magnet, he is SOOO cute too!


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

grannyfabulous4 said:


> That is a good one!!! Did ya leave DH and take the cowboy home with ya??? Muffin must be your cowboy magnet, he is SOOO cute too!


Muffy has always been a "guy magnet". She's 16 now and you'd never know it. She adores men, runs up to them wagging her tail & smiling. I'm serious...this dog smiles! I just wish I'd had her when I was single!😄🙋


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

That dude is a knitter I bet. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Gotta love those cowboys!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Oh yes, he was flirting.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh, come on!! He has probably never sat a horse a day in his life because where I come from RANCHERS don't wear stuff like that--to many calves to pull and yearlings to "fix" and cattle to rope and smelly horses to ride that don't have tinted glasses on :shock: :roll: :lol: 

Knitcrazydeborah No matter how you thought you looked you don't need anything extra to look great--NOW THAT'S FLIRTING :lol: :lol: :lol:

Trust me from what my relatives used to say you wouldn't want to be near a "cowboy" within 100 feet and especially down wind!!! don't know which Hollywood mogul thought up the modern day version but they were no where close to the real ones. "Cowboy" or "cowhand" back in their day was an insult and was the time to draw your revolver and get rid of that nasty talking vermin!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> You're very pretty and he was flirting.


.... sounds right to me! Nice work - sock and getting noticed.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I was also knitting at the cell phone lot yesterday but no one stopped by! Of course I didn't have a cutie riding shotgun either!


Boo. I'm sorry!


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

A question from an Englishwoman: What's a cell phone lot and where are they situated? Do you always have to go to a special area to use your mobile?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

owlet said:


> A question from an Englishwoman: What's a cell phone lot and where are they situated? Do you always have to go to a special area to use your mobile?


Is a special parking area at our airports. When you arrive at airport to pick someone up, you can park there, and once they've arrived and are ready for pickup they just call and you can go to passenger pick up area. It saves from driving round and round waiting, or paying a parking fee. Most of our airports won't allow you to wait at arrival area in your car due to traffic/congestion along with safety concerns.

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-cell-phone-parking-lots.htm


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

That would have made my day for sure. Who doesn't like to be noticed when it's not expected!


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

love your little dog.If someone approached me here in London looking like that,the windows would go up and the locks would go on.I like the idea of somewhere to wait with your mobile phone.Sorry about your snow.Today here it is grey and over-cast.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

owlet said:


> A question from an Englishwoman: What's a cell phone lot and where are they situated? Do you always have to go to a special area to use your mobile?


Its a place where you can park and wait on arriving planes. It has cell phone service and then the person you are picking up can call you when they are ready to be picked up. Pretty convenient. Most all airports have this. At least in the US. They are usually a little bit outside the air port. (not far though)


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Florida Gal said:


> Its a place where you can park and wait on arriving planes. It has cell phone service and then the person you are picking up can call you when they are ready to be picked up. Pretty convenient. Most all airports have this. At least in the US. They are usually a little bit outside the air port. (not far though)


Thanks for your reply, both of you. It's possible we have them here, I've not been to an airport since 1969!!!


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

Love it! Here is why most men do not knit: I was having my car aligned and knitting while I waited. A big guy watched a minute then said, "That looks relaxing". I said, "It is until you mess up and have to go back and fix your mistake." He said, "That is when I would quit". No patience!!! Never make a knitter!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

owlet said:


> Thanks for your reply, both of you. It's possible we have them here, I've not been to an airport since 1969!!!


Even though "we" don't travel as much as we used to, they are very handy, especially since the larger airport for me is 110 miles away. We have a smaller one here in Colorado Springs, but is sometimes easier to make the drive to Denver due to connections, and flight times.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll bet he was cute too.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

He has sit at his mom's feet begging for socks! Wow he knew they would not fit you. What a cowboy!


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

That is a funny story. I love Muffin, she is adorable.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Gotta love those cowboys!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

But keep in mind not all the men out here that wear cowboy boots and hats are "real" cowboys. Some wouldn't know which end of the cow gave milk if their lives depended on it, and think that all steaks come "prepackaged" in meat department at the market giving no thought what so ever to what steps are involved in getting it there.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

That's a cowboy for you. They like to tease women.


----------



## jaybeedesigns (Jun 11, 2013)

Love that! He sounds a cutie.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

JanieSue said:


> That is a funny story. I love Muffin, she is adorable.


Just love muffin--so adorable! Maybe this cowboy dude wanted to get a closer look--perhaps at Muffy?

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you for a bright laugh. Men can sure be adorable. Especially when they don't know they are.


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

Bet he knows a knitter to recognize you are making socks.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Real men knit socks.


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

Love it &#128515;


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> He was a cowboy! Of course he's cute!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL. :lol:


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

:-D :thumbup:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Knitting creates some wonderful life experiences -- in so many different ways! Too funny.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Thank you for your kind words! But today would not have been the day I would have picked for a "flirt". Hair tucked into a baseball cap, no makeup, jeans & a t-shirt. I was house cleaning and didn't want to take the time to get "gussied up".


If he is a real cowboy he prefers the way you look compared to all gussied up  I swear I would be in the middle of a bunch of dirty sweaty cowboys... and when it came to going to town they all cleaned up so nice... us women would be so proud to walk in a room on our cowboys arm  its amazing what a pair of chaps and a cowboy hat will do for a guy .. ( no chaps worn on nights out of course thats for the cows)


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

how funny !! love the pup pose ! adorable !!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

tvarnas said:


> That's what I was wondering?!?! Maybe big cowboy dude is a knitter??


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Love cowboys with a sense of humor!


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

I love muffin so cute!!

That's so funny :-D


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

What a great story! I bet it made your day. If that cowboy knits I'd love to watch.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I'm here at the airport in Denver right now. Waiting in the cell phone lot - to pick up DH.
> The windows are down because Muffin wanted to ride shotgun.
> So I'm casting on some premie socks with some country playing on the radio when this nice cowboy dude - big cowboy hat, fancy boots, long horn buckle & all, walks over and and leans in the window next to Muffin and says:
> "Mam, excuse me but if you're making socks for yourself you must have pretty tiny feet!"
> Then he smiles, tips his hat and saunters away, leaving me laughing!


Heeeee! And, Muffin is precious!


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

Casey47 said:


> You're very pretty and he was flirting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Ya' gotta give the guy props for a very original opening line !


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

That sure would have made my day...lol....


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ma'm you just been flirted with. He thinks you're cute. Them cowboys!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

How funny!


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

How funny is that? Bet it made your day!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

ooooohh, he sounds like a charmer. That would have made my day right there. Sure put a smile on my face.


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

cowboys are very special people, and he proved it....


----------



## Jepjohn (Nov 27, 2011)

Your Muffin looks like a twin to my Muffet. We do see lots that look alike and we have named a new breed. There goes a Muffet!


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

Whoa! If Merlin, my mini poodle had been in that seat, he'd have had a barking fit and gone into attack mode, if a stranger came up to the window next to him.

I agree, the guy was flirting.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Hmmm...he sure was paying close attention to you. Good thing DH was coming home.


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Love the yarn - what kind is that? Enjoy your Mother's Day!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Gerripho said:


> He was a cowboy! Of course he's cute!


Sounds like my kind of guy!! I fell in love with cowboys when I lived in Montana. I've never met kinder, more polite men than true cowboys. I'm married to an old farmer, and that's okay too. I love playing in the warm, freshly tilled dirt. 
Thanks for sharing. It gave me a nice smile.


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

Wish you'd got a picture of him too!!


----------



## donnacarlson61 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ha ha, I agree he was flirting - but what's a little harmless flirting going to hurt?


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Now that's a "Texas" cowboy who's pretty sure of himself...at least his momma taught him right...he said "ma'am"...bless his heart!! LOL


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Bet his mom or his wife knits. He's a cool dude.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Cute story. Muffin is adorable.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

If you dont want him, send him over here...


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

CarolA said:


> Sounds like my kind of guy!! I fell in love with cowboys when I lived in Montana. I've never met kinder, more polite men than true cowboys. I'm married to an old farmer, and that's okay too. I love playing in the warm, freshly tilled dirt.
> Thanks for sharing. It gave me a nice smile.


Is that a euphamism? LOL


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

What a hoot!! Thanks for sharing your experience and love the photos.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

So, why didn't we get to see his picture! Oh, I guess that would have carried things a bit far.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Elin said:


> So, why didn't we get to see his picture! Oh, I guess that would have carried things a bit far.


You gals have to cool down... LOL Her experience got you champing at the bit.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Cowboys, got to love them


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

next time ask him for some help, LOL


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

He's a knitter or is around yarn in his house. funny story!


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

He's a knitter or is around yarn in his house. funny story!


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'll bet there is a knitter at home at his house.
I'd love a dog like that but can't find one I can afford.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I'm here at the airport in Denver right now. Waiting in the cell phone lot - to pick up DH.
> The windows are down because Muffin wanted to ride shotgun.
> So I'm casting on some premie socks with some country playing on the radio when this nice cowboy dude - big cowboy hat, fancy boots, long horn buckle & all, walks over and and leans in the window next to Muffin and says:
> "Mam, excuse me but if you're making socks for yourself you must have pretty tiny feet!"
> Then he smiles, tips his hat and saunters away, leaving me laughing!


I would have told him that they were for Muffin.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Great story and I wonder how this large world gets smaller all the time, especially when it comes to knitting.....


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

That's a story to go down in a journal if you have one! And add that picture of Muffin while your at it. Adorable poochie.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Suecpee said:


> Great story and I wonder how this large world gets smaller all the time, especially when it comes to knitting.....


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

Cute dog, cute socks, cute cowboy.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Casey47 said:


> You're very pretty and he was flirting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Loved the story! Funny. Happy knitting! Love your dog, too.


----------



## donaldt (Apr 30, 2014)

what a guy!!!

Well, I am a guy and have knitted for many years. In fact all my children and grandchildren have many pairs of socks I have made. I have a great nephew that refers to me as the uncle that makes socks.


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

donaldt said:


> what a guy!!!
> 
> Well, I am a guy and have knitted for many years. In fact all my children and grandchildren have many pairs of socks I have made. I have a great nephew that refers to me as the uncle that makes socks.


COOL !!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

stitchntime said:


> Bet he thought he was so clever! Oh well, laughs are always good...


And he was.......lol Those cowboys have a LOT of charm!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

You mean he did not ask for a pair his size?!?!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Oops...
> I should have included one more picture -
> A completed bootie was sitting on the dashboard😄
> So I'm guessing he's not married to or a knitter himself....
> ...


It's adorable!!


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

LOL HE WAS CLEVER!


stitchntime said:


> Bet he thought he was so clever! Oh well, laughs are always good...


  :-D


----------

